# Why would my Switch BackSide-180 be much better than my Normal BackSide-180?



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

i'm actually the same way, i don't really know why but it feels more natural to me.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Personally I think it's a lot easier to approach a jump switch than to land switch. This would explain the urge to go toe side and other problems post landing, but not overrotation :dunno: Just curious, are you guys goofy?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It is easier to land forward then it is to land switch.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

a sw bs 180 you're landing in a normal forward stance. regular bs 180 you're more-than-likely landing fakie so you're not forward switch, but tail-heavy switch. That's why it feels harder to ride out & land it.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I actually am more comfortable taking off regular and landing switch. I am just better at stopping my rotation that way. Probably caz I do them alot more and constantly when im goofing around on grooms. my switch I open up to much and my tail slides out. Its the same problem I have with my front 360. 
Just keep doing them off shit all the time and try stopping the rotation and keep from opening up.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm a Regular rider, but I wouldn't suspect that that matters? 

But I guess it seems to be mixed as to "which way is easier", depending on how you ride a lot. In my case I might be landing "tail heavy switch" (I presume you mean "in the back seat" / "over-weighting the rear") and feel uncomfortable riding it out and thus heel as a natural reaction to stop.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I'm a Regular rider, but I wouldn't suspect that that matters?


No, that shouldn't really matter.



rasmasyean said:


> ... depending on how you ride a lot. In my case I might be landing "tail heavy switch" (I presume you mean "in the back seat" / "over-weighting the rear") and feel uncomfortable riding it out and thus heel as a natural reaction to stop.


yeah that's what I mean by "fakie" vs. "switch". It's a subtle difference. When you ride switch, you have a forward stance, it's just that you're opposite foot is in front. When you land (or if you were to ride fakie) you are not in a proper forward stance. The difference between switch & fakie is more obvious on a skateboard where foot position determines whether it's one or the other, but on the snowboard your feet are fixed, so it's balance & body position that determine whether you're in a forward stance or not.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

seems reasonable to assume landing regular is going to be easier for most people, especially landing blind.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> This is super common. For one thing, any backside spin tends to naturally develop and maintain more rotational momentum and we simply need to tone things down just a skosh when we backside anything. Many riders, myself included, hesitate just a bit when we perform a switch spin and a switch backside seems to be the one that most people hard the most difficulty in getting enough rotation. This is consistent with your described experience. I would think if you just slowed things down a bit for your regular backside, you would solve the over rotation issue.


So basically, you're saying that when riding switch, because you are less comfortable, you don't generate as "powerful" of an initiation of anything. I guess this can apply to pop, ollies, and even turns. 

Hence, in a case like mine, I happen to overpower my regular initiation even though I think I'm doing exactly the same thing switch.


----------

